# Screening hearing test



## kumeena (Mar 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone

What is the code for screening hearing test ? 

Is it Ok to bill when the test was performed by a nurse in  Pediatric clinic . 

When the patient failed in hearing test in the school and came to the clinic for hearing test what are the Diagnosis and CPT code to use?

When do we use code 92857 ?

Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Rperry (Mar 22, 2011)

*Coding for Pediactric Preventive Care 2011*

Please see the attached information from the American Academy of Pediatrics for 2011:

92551 Screening test, pure tone, air only V20.2 Routine infant or child health check
92552 Pure tone audiometry (threshold); air only V20.2 Routine infant or child health check
92567 Tympanometry (impedance testing) V20.2 Routine infant or child health check
Codes V72.11 (encounter for hearing examination following
failed hearing screening) and V72.19 (other examination of ears
and hearing) are reported for diagnostic hearing examinations
only.
• Requires use of calibrated electronic equipment; tests using
other methods (eg, whispered voice, tuning fork) are not
reported separately.
• Includes testing of both ears; append modifier 52 when a test
is applied to only one ear.
• Other identifiable services unrelated to the screening test
provided at the same time are reported separately (eg,
preventive medicine services).
Failed hearing screenings will most likely result in a follow-up
office visit (eg, 99212â€“99215), linked to the diagnosis code
for the reason for the failure; when a specific code cannot
be identified, report 389.8 (other specified forms of hearing
loss).


----------

